
Walmart Is Using Blockchain to Find Contaminated Food Sources - tiefenb
http://futurism.com/walmart-is-using-blockchain-to-find-contaminated-food-sources/
======
davidgerard
tl;dr Walmart running a couple of pilots to test the concept, results unclear.

